# Fs:petrified wood,co2 equiptment,4ft glo fixture,Hydor Koralia 4 and breeder box



## tang daddy

1) 2 pieces of petrified wood Sold!

2) 48" Hagen glo dual t5 2x54w comes with legs, mint condition with 1 10,000k 1 6500k bulb. $110
http://cse.f3images.com/IMD/feeds/HG13910_50.jpg

3) I never got around to using these so it's up for sale $30 for the set!
Size is 16/22










4) breeder box size medium $15
satellite breeder box - Google Search

5) hydor koralia 4, I would like to sell for $30 runs great but I want to upgrade for more flow.

Pick up in Richmond!


----------



## stewmac

It all sounds very tempting. Cant wait for pix..


----------



## tang daddy

Bump .....


----------



## tang daddy

added pics!


----------



## crazy72

Free bump for a great deal on a beautiful setup. I had a 33 Long myself and I really enjoyed the footprint. Jump on this, folks, you won't look back!


----------



## theinnkeeper

I heard stealth heaters start fires/ breaks glass/ overheats water?


----------



## tang daddy

theinnkeeper said:


> I heard stealth heaters start fires/ breaks glass/ overheats water?


Some of them do, especially the newer ones were recalled. However mine is not a new one and has been working fine for the last few years.


----------



## tang daddy

Bump ......


----------



## tang daddy

*FS: 16mm glass lily pipe*

bump please


----------



## CRS Fan

Hey Chris.

These are 12/16mm right? If so I may be interested.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tang daddy

Hi Stuart, I think this is the 16/22 one....


----------



## tang daddy

*Fs: 30 gallon breeder and 1 satellite breeder box*

bump again


----------



## tang daddy

Bump ......


----------



## tang daddy

1 breeder box and substrate gone, 1 box and tank left!


----------



## tang daddy

still for sale!


----------



## tang daddy

tank is still for sale!


----------



## tang daddy

bump this!


----------



## tang daddy

Bump $25 for the tank!


----------



## tang daddy

bump still for sale!


----------



## crazy72

I can't believe this hasn't been snatched yet. Shrimp keepers, tetra lovers, this is the PERFECT footprint!


----------



## tang daddy

Thanks Franck for the bump!


----------



## tang daddy

Bump again!


----------



## tang daddy

Livestock is gone, if anyone is interested in the equipment please pm!


----------



## tang daddy

Bump for lights, filter and heater


----------



## mcrocker

Sent you a PM...


----------



## tang daddy

bump ......


----------



## tang daddy

bump .....


----------



## tang daddy

updated with co2 equiptment!


----------



## gklaw

Awesome deal on the CO2 setup. Serious regulator indeed.

You can always take the heater to PetsMart for at least $40 store credit


----------



## tang daddy

gklaw said:


> Awesome deal on the CO2 setup. Serious regulator indeed.
> 
> You can always take the heater to PetsMart for at least $40 store credit


Thanks for the suggestion Gordon, but they are only taking back the stealth pro heaters... I dont have a pro mine is the older one!


----------



## gklaw

Yippe.. I gathered up all my old Stealth and I think I must have got over $300 store credit from them. I think a 200W should be at least $39.99 plus HST 

All Stealth big and small, old and Pro, have been officially recalled in US and Canada. It is on the government web sites.

I do miss their small Pro series. There is no replacement out there. Almost tempted to keep a couple around.


----------



## tang daddy

yah Gordon, thanks for the tip.

Just incase anyone is curious I got $27.99 for the 250w stealth, and $25.99 for the 200w.


----------



## tang daddy

*FS: Brand new fluval edge with led*

I have a brand new fluval edge with led, it is the high gloss black unit. I would like $120 for it, great for a Christmas gift and you can save on taxes.

here's the link to the specs incase anyone was interested!

Hagen Fluval Edge 6 Gallon Aquarium LED Matte Black


----------



## teija

Oh, the newest ones with the LED's are finally out? Nice deal! BUMP...


----------



## tang daddy

Yes they are definately nice with led, no more bulb replacement and they also have night moon lights. Unfortunately I have too many tanks so I can't keep it. Thanks for the bump!


----------



## tang daddy

Weekly bump


----------



## tang daddy

Bump .....


----------



## tang daddy

*Fs: Hydor Evo 3*

bump again


----------



## tang daddy

daily bump


----------



## tang daddy

daily bump


----------



## tang daddy

daily bump


----------



## tang daddy

daily bump


----------



## tang daddy

daily bump


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

BCA Rules for the Classifieds.

7)No Multiple Ads : if you are selling multiple items please list everything in 1 thread, do not create a new thread for every item. No more than two ads per member active at a time.

Chris, you have 5 ads on at the same time!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sorry don't have time to clean up this merged FS thread but Chris, you had 5 ads and that is against BCA rules.

Please go into the edit function and change your title to include the items and maybe delete unnecessary posts to clean this merged thread up.


----------



## tang daddy

Hi Anthony, thanks for merging my fs posts and sorry about making you do the extra work.... It shouldn't happen again!


----------



## tang daddy

Daily bump


----------



## tang daddy

Bump for Fluval edge with led!


----------



## tang daddy

The edge is sold, bump!!!


----------



## tang daddy

Daily bump!!!


----------



## tang daddy

Updated 30g breeder sold!


----------



## liquid_krystale

I'd love to get that co2 system, but I'm broke and also looking for one with a solenoid. Good luck selling it...that co2 tank is massive.


----------



## tang daddy

liquid_krystale said:


> I'd love to get that co2 system, but I'm broke and also looking for one with a solenoid. Good luck selling it...that co2 tank is massive.


This is a complete co2 system with more than just a solenoid.... It has dual regulators, needle valve, and bubble counter aswell. This is a large system so you wouldn't have to fill it regularly, I had 3 tanks running on this 1 co2 tank alone!

Being broke definately doesn't help, good luck finding a co2 system!


----------



## liquid_krystale

tang daddy said:


> This is a complete co2 system with more than just a solenoid.... It has dual regulators, needle valve, and bubble counter aswell. This is a large system so you wouldn't have to fill it regularly, I had 3 tanks running on this 1 co2 tank alone!
> 
> Being broke definately doesn't help, good luck finding a co2 system!


What I meant was that I was looking for a system that included the solenoid AND other necessary components, and you didn't explicitly state in your listing whether your system included one or not. Am I to assume from the above post that you DO have a solenoid on the system, because then I would be more interested in the new year. Dual stage or dual gauge regulator? Also, how many lbs is the co2 tank, filled?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Twenty`lb`tank`


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Chris, are you willing to part out that Praxair? That regulator alone is worth what you want for the whole thing. I got everything else and just want the regulator, or we can trade for my regulator+cash and then you can sell the whole thing cheaper....let me know.


----------



## liquid_krystale

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Twenty`lb`tank`


so the "lbs" refer to full weight, not empty weight? Just clarifying, since I'm a pressurized CO2 system newbie?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

That`refer`to`amt`of`carbon`dioxide

keyboard`hooped`from`water`damage`btw


----------



## tang daddy

To answer some of the questions, I am sorry I wasn't clear enough.

The co2 system is a FULL PLUG & PLAY system which means set it up and it's ready to play.

Dual stage regulator with dual guages and needle valve, bubble counter, precision needle valve and bubble counter.

It comes with a 20lb co2 tank, which means the capacity of the tank( how much it can hold at max) however it is only 90%full.

Hope that's alittle more clear for the newbies!


----------



## liquid_krystale

Sweet setup. I'd seriously consider it if there was a solenoid included.


----------



## tang daddy

And yes it does have a solenoid!


----------



## Captured Moments

This is a a good setup and good value. Remember it is a 20 lbs tank so it is even more cost effective than the common 10 lbs tank. Not only will it last twice as long between refills, but the cost difference in having it refilled is not that much more than a 10 lbs. If you want to want to "step up" in planted tanks, this is one opportunity.


----------



## tang daddy

Co2 set up sold finally!


----------



## tang daddy

Metricide sold and updated!


----------



## tang daddy

Petrified wood added to the list!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Pics of the wood Chris? I might be interested, especially if it fits the ADA cube.


----------



## DBam

I second the petrified wood pics, I would love to add some more for cheap.


----------



## tang daddy

Petrified wood sold!


----------



## tang daddy

Bump, still got these!!


----------

